# Great winemaking movie! "Bottle Shock" w/ Bill Pullman, Alan Rickman



## winelover (Jul 19, 2008)

I recently saw a free screening of great movie based on a true story about novice winemakers in California who end up taking on and challenging the French in making the best wine in the world! 

Its called "Bottle Shock" and has a great cast and a wonderful soundtrack that Im trying to track down. Definitely worth checking out. It opens Aug 8 I believe. check out trailer at www.bottleshockthemovie.com.

It's going into my collection right by "Sideways". Is "bottle shock"" real, by the way? Can a wine bottle be tainted simply by getting rattled and shaken?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 23, 2010)

I just saw that movie - thought it was great - from my understanding bottle shock can very much happen when bottling, traveling (bottle is disturbed rattled) or shaken.

Found another movie i want to see - "Corked" looks alright.


----------



## Tom (Sep 23, 2010)

winelover said:


> I recently saw a free screening of great movie based on a true story about novice winemakers in California who end up taking on and challenging the French in making the best wine in the world!
> 
> Its called "Bottle Shock" and has a great cast and a wonderful soundtrack that Im trying to track down. Definitely worth checking out. It opens Aug 8 I believe. check out trailer at www.bottleshockthemovie.com.
> 
> It's going into my collection right by "Sideways". Is "bottle shock"" real, by the way? Can a wine bottle be tainted simply by getting rattled and shaken?


Winelover why not become a member..


----------



## pwrose (Sep 23, 2010)

Tom I dont think the question is why winelover dont become a member since he/she posted that over two years ago. The question should be why did winemaker_3352 bring it up, or better yet how did he manage to find it?


----------



## Tom (Sep 23, 2010)

Didnt see when he posted. If you do a "search" anyone can pull up any topic which is what Winemaker did I bet.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yup - just did a search on it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 23, 2010)

It is a good movie. I bought it in the spring. Enjoyed it alot


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 23, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> It is a good movie. I bought it in the spring. Enjoyed it alot



Have you ever seen "Corked"?


----------



## Tom (Sep 23, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yup - just did a search on it.



Nice to see members using the "SEARCH" feature


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 23, 2010)

Tom said:


> Nice to see members using the "SEARCH" feature



I always use that!!


----------



## pwrose (Sep 23, 2010)

I use it as well, however if a common word is typed in I find myself searching through thousands of post to find the one I am looking for.
I got smart and just stared subscribing to the ones even if I dont post in them. Makes it easier to find.


----------



## robie (Sep 24, 2010)

"Bottle Shock" really is a good movie and for the most part, a true story; at least the main storyline and outcome are true. I have watched it 4 times in the last six months. I get it over netflix as a streaming, online movie. 

I'd recommend it to anyone who appreciates California wine.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah i thought it was great - i watched Sideways - wasn't that impressed with that movie.

Corked is next - so will see how that movie goes.


----------



## jet (Sep 24, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah i thought it was great - i watched Sideways - wasn't that impressed with that movie.
> 
> Corked is next - so will see how that movie goes.



I agree, on both. The biggest thing to remember about "Bottle Shock" is that's LOOSELY based on real events.


----------



## Ankita (Sep 25, 2010)

HI,

I have seen this movie its a great and fantastic .Thanks for sharing this post ,its very informative and Intresting too.

Thanks.


----------

